# My Coppertone match . . .



## PetesPonies (Jul 16, 2017)

How'd  I do ?    ( he says with a snear )


----------



## PetesPonies (Jul 16, 2017)

This is an AMF Renegade. I'm building an Esso Bike. I used the Schwinn piece as a guide as its the only thing that is Coppertone that I could get my hands on. Not sure how close the Schwinn color is to the AMF . . . but it surely matches the Schwinn.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks like a match to me. Curious what you used. I have three Coppertone Schwinn lightweight frames and not one is the same, or even close in color.


----------



## stoney (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks like a real good match to me. I am also curious what you used, Testors?


----------



## PetesPonies (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks. Well a little background. I paint. I do mostly Mustang restorations, but a little of everything. I also like doing motorcycle tins, easy and fun money. I end up doing several a year. People send them to me, I do all the work and send them back. Recently I have done two 1970s Honda candies. Candy is a lot of work, but I love ding it. And a good break from cars and trucks. I have an Apply Krate I restored for myself. I used Pete's paint, sprayed with a touch up gun, turned out beautiful. I didn't "want" to go to all that trouble with this one. So I read to see what people were using and decided to shoot a large flake silver base that I had for candy work I do. I followed that with Metal Cast from a spray can   I can honestly say, it looked horrible. The spray pattern is very wide, usually a good thing. But painting a frame , as most of you know, means really painting many individual tubes. When using my touch up spray gun, I can shut the fan way down and get exactly what I want. The spray can . . no control at all. So treating this Metalcast as a "candy" . .just didn't work. The pattern was so large it sprayed all over the place, not just the tube you wanted sprayed. So I ended up spraying much more on, to get a consistent color, than should have been done. I decided this was just the base for what I would do next.So, staying low tech and convinced I could make this work, I bought 2 VHT paints, 402 and 404. One is Gold Flake and the other is Burnt Copper. I sprayed the Gold first and it brought the color back down closer to what I wanted . .actually a bit on the yellow side from what I wanted. But that was just fine. I did very light coats. I then switched to the Burnt Copper and again, very light coats. I was able to treat it more like a translucent color ( it is not, but when very thin it almost is ). I had the Schwinn piece I could use to check my color and  BAM . .spot on   Then I followed with some clear. I'm not 100% sure the color is influenced by the first Metalcast ?? meaning, could I achieve the same look with the two colors of VHT as I had done with three colors. When I do the chain guard and fork, I'll let you know  

Here's some stuff I have done lately, first is a custom green candy I mixed.





Next pic is a candy that almost beat me. I never should have agreed to do it . .the customer was asking for too much. It may just look like a typical custom job, but it was a lot of steps, a lot. And if anything got messed up ( and it did ) you had to start all over. In hindsight I could have steered the customer to other materials that would have been much easier to work with.









So if anyone wants any help in doing the Coppertone, using  basically, what I used, just ask.


----------



## stoney (Jul 16, 2017)

Nice work, thanks for the insight.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks for describing your process on that Coppertone. For some reason I kind of remember going thru a process like that myself. Fun stuff!


----------



## PetesPonies (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks guys. When things I paint make the wife smile . .then I know it hit its mark


----------

